# 62mm center cap?



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Looking for some decent looking wheel center caps that will fit a 62mm hole.
I have found almost nothing on web searches besides some Revolution center caps...which are ok but looking for other choices.
Thanks


----------



## ALLROAD VR (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: 62mm center cap? (deathhare.)*

Google is your friend, use it.


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

oh and 62mm=2.44", so that might help the search a bit.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (zeroluxxx)*

Thanks guys.
I already got caps though.
Actually found some right after i posted this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jackiet387 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (deathhare.)*

Where did you end up finding them? Just picked up wheels with the same center cap size. Thanks


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (jackiet387)*

from http://www.gbcarparts.com
They have some revolution caps. hoping to change the logos.


----------

